
Using Apache Spark with Intel BigDL on Mesosphere DC/OS - florianleibert
http://developer.lightbend.com/blog/2017-06-22-bigdl-on-mesos/
======
florianleibert
Here is another good tutorial - about Tensorflow on DC/OS:
[https://mesosphere.com/blog/2017/05/11/deep-learning-
tensorf...](https://mesosphere.com/blog/2017/05/11/deep-learning-tensorflow-
gpus-dcos-part-1/)

~~~
philippb
super interesting... I think deep learning infrastructure still needs a lot of
improvement. thanks for sharing.

